# Greenhouse Bugs?



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi! I am currently setting up a greenhouse for my tortoise in winter. I was wondering, does anyone happen to know some cool arthropods I could keep in there? And where to find them? I was thinking some millipedes, springtails, and Isopods. I know there are biolumenescent springtails, Is there any way to acquire these? Also, Does anyone know some cool/weird plants I could Keep in my greenhouse? don't worry, I will net them off so my tort wont get fallen leaves.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 3, 2021)

You can dig in your yard for regular isopods and I have even EBAYed for some to supplement in the winter when it was tough to find them outside. The biolumenescent springtails occur in Japan and after one too many Godzilla movies they should stay there. Also here is an excellent article on them https://www.intechopen.com/books/bi...gtail-em-lobella-em-sp-collembola-neanuridae- I would love to have some of the Zebra Isopods but $30 is too rich for me when I can dig.


----------



## Canadian Mojo (Jan 3, 2021)

What kind of environment are you setting up in the greenhouse?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 3, 2021)

I plant to keep the greenhouse at around 70-75 degrees in the winter and maybe 80-85 degrees in the summer. Humidity- I haven't thought about it much, but I'm thinking around 75% in the summer and lower in the winter, since my tort will be in it more.


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 3, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> You can dig in your yard for regular isopods and I have even EBAYed for some to supplement in the winter when it was tough to find them outside. The biolumenescent springtails occur in Japan and after one too many Godzilla movies they should stay there. Also here is an excellent article on them https://www.intechopen.com/books/bi...gtail-em-lobella-em-sp-collembola-neanuridae- I would love to have some of the Zebra Isopods but $30 is too rich for me when I can dig.


I have bought some zebras from bugs in cyberspace and had them for a few years now, they were only $15. However, shipping of live animals can get pricey


----------



## Canadian Mojo (Jan 3, 2021)

SasquatchTortoise said:


> I plant to keep the greenhouse at around 70-75 degrees in the winter and maybe 80-85 degrees in the summer. Humidity- I haven't thought about it much, but I'm thinking around 75% in the summer and lower in the winter, since my tort will be in it more.


That sounds like it would fit in pretty well with the Mediterranean climate zone. Olives, figs, cork oak, and things like that. Tropical stuff might also work depending on the humidity they need.


----------

